# The things people say...just need to vent, sorry!



## coldhandswarmheart (Nov 22, 2014)

Just got off the phone to my younger brother and don't know whether to laugh or cry. 

He and all my other siblings (I'm one of 6) have just returned from a holiday with my parents and all of their children (including 2 newborns). 

For obvious reasons (see below) my husband and I declined the offer to join them. No-one in my family seems to have any clue what we're going through, despite our attempts to always be open and honest and keep both our families in the loop. They all had their children without even thinking and tend if anything, to moan on about how knackered they always are because of them (always nice!).

So in calling my brother about something else entirely, I asked (out of politeness more than anything - stupid me!) how his holiday was. He then regaled me for about 15 minutes with the joys of how wonderful it was for his children to mix with their cousins, how well they all got on, how sweet all the kids were playing together and how lovely it was for my parents to have such a wonderful time with all their grandchildren running around. He also moaned that he and his wife didn't get enough child care from my parents as my Mum was "only interested in the babies"!!!!!!! I mean, where to even begin.....

As he was speaking I was constructing what to say to him in my mind, but eventually found I just didn't even know where to start. I mean what is the point? If he was so unbelievably insensitive as to say all of that in the first place, I just don't think I have the energy to explain why it's so so hurtful for me to hear.

I struggle every day trying to deal with where we're at which is made 100% worse by the constant reminders from my family about everything they have that we don't. I used to think they were kind people and the fact is none of them are out and out horrible, but it's really shocked me to the core on going through this how utterly insensitive they have all been and how little they seem to think for one second what we might be going through. 

Anyway, end of rant. Just needed to get that off my chest.

Thanks ladies - know you'll understand - and think you're the only ones that do.
xxxxxx


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Just wanted to send you lots of


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Oh my,  I could have written that myself. I to cannot believe how insensitive my family have been with my 6 years of fertility treatment and more recently my heartbreaking loss. I don't want to go into detail now but just want you to know you are not alone in this situation and if you want to - rant away.


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Didn't want to read and run, just so you know we send lots of hugs! 
People can be rather ignorant sometimes, least I like to think it's more ignorance, rather than deliberate insensitivity.

Stay strong
xx


----------

